# Episcopal question on church state relations



## RamistThomist (Jan 2, 2009)

Does the episcopal church in America recognize the Queen (King) of England as head of the church?


----------



## Davidius (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe not the Queen of England, but instead Queen Katherine Jefferts Schorey, which is probably worse...


----------



## TimV (Jan 2, 2009)

No, the Anglican Communion is made up of autonomous churches. It had to be that way because of the Revolutionary War too many clergymen had to swear allegiance to the British monarch that didn't want to (or didn't want to pay the penalty for treason), so in 1789 the churches split.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ivanhoe said:


> Does the episcopal church in America recognize the Queen (King) of England as head of the church?



Episcopal Church - history

"During the years of English colonial settlement in America, the head of the Church of England was the King or Queen of England. With the success of the American Revolution, many Anglicans in America no longer wished to follow the direction of the King as the head of the Anglican Church. These American Anglicans formed the Episcopal Church. The customs and beliefs of the Episcopal Church came from the Anglican Church in England. The Episcopal Church was much more democratic than its predecessor was and gave its congregations a greater say in the practices of the Church."


----------



## brymaes (Jan 2, 2009)

> Does the episcopal church in America recognize the Queen (King) of England as head of the church?


No.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 2, 2009)

Episcopalians and Anglicans worldwide recognize the Archbishop of Canterbury as a symbol of unity for the Anglican Communion, though he has no actual power over the national and regional provinces. The Archbishop is technically appointed by the Queen, with advice from the government. The latter is a form of Erastianism.

Presbyterians historically said the monarch or civil magistrate "hath authority, and it is his duty, to take order, that unity and peace be preserved in the Church, that the truth of God be kept pure and entire; that all blasphemies and heresies be suppressed; all corruptions and abuses in worship and discipline prevented or reformed; and all the ordinances of God duly settled, administered, and observed," but "may not assume to himself the administration of the Word and sacraments, or the power of the keys of the kingdom of heaven."


----------

